# Vizsla Bedtime?



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We've had Pippa on a 10 pm - 6 am sleep schedule since we brought her home from the breeder in July. The past couple of weeks she has started putting herself to bed (she sleeps in a crate) at 9. At first, I tried to dissuade her and convince her to cuddle with me longer, but she kept getting up and tapping the door (she knows she needs to pee before bed) and then going into her crate and laying down. She is still sleeping until 6 (or later) even with the earlier bedtime. Pippa is about to turn 11 months, so I am wondering if that might account for the change??? I'm not complaining, just intrigued...

Just wondering...what time does your V go to bed? Did you notice a change in bedtime as they matured?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine put themselves to bed all the time now that they are past the puppy stage. I have two asleep in their crates right now, and one still up. I just close the crate doors on my way to bed.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch just turned one on Friday and I have noticed that over the last month, she has been putting herself to bed earlier. I used to have to drag her off the couch when we'd go around 11pm, but now most nights she goes herself. It is 10pm right now and she is already in bed sleeping while we are still up!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Axel (16months) goes to bed at 10 pm also. He lays in front of the gas fireplace in the living room on his doggy bed, then almost exactly at 10pm gets up and walks toward his kennel, looks back at us as if saying "ok guys take me out for my pee", which we do then comes up the stairs and goes directly into his kennel for the night, oh ya we also put one of his stuffy toys in with him. The only time he sleeps in his kennel is basically at bed time. He usually just lounges on his doggy bed during the day.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

Moose likes to go to bed for 8:30pm and doesn't et up until 9am... haha.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Our 9 week old generally conks-out after her spaz/shark time, around 9pm. As she's getting sleepy, I take her out for a "good potty" (when I say that, she looks at me, then tries or does pee/poo), then for a small slurp of water, and off to the crate. Generally she roo-roo's for few minutes, at varying volumes, then she quiets down.

I get up just before 4am, and the crate is quiet. However, she hears me stirring most days (she can't miss the coffee grinder), so i take her potty again. She'll doze off and on until my wife gets up with the kids about 6:30.

Then, she's back to bed about 8am, and stays nicely in the crate (some days she's very loud and protests, but she's still young) until my wife really wakes up around noon (wife works nights).


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Jake likes to get off the couch around 10pm and stare at us "Hello....I'd like to go to bed" He rarely will go to bed without us, he will just sit and wait for us to get up. It's so cute......if my husband goes to bed and I am turning off lights, locking doors etc, Jake waits at the bedroom door for me. My husband gets up at 530, Jake doesn't budge. He gets up with me and takes my daughter to school every morning then he comes back home and lounges around until 11 or 12!! Most mornings, he goes back to the bed by himself for a little snooze. I'm pretty sure I have a lazy bum! He's extra active in the afternoon and evenings though!!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oso is closer to Moose's schedule. He's usually out around 8:30-9pm, if he had less exercise that day he'll stay up until 10ish and then he sleep in until 9am. 

He doesn't put himself in the crate, just sprawls across our bed, his blanket or the floor. We typically have to wake him up to walk him over to the crate. My husband will sometimes just pick him up (Oso's 50 pounds now, too heavy for me) and put him in the crate like a baby. 

He's not really on a fixed schedule though, sometimes he'll go to sleep later, wake up early, or sleep in later.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Before Pacsirta arrived, Sophie used to go to bed whenever we went to bed. Workdays it would be 10pm and sleep until we get up. On the weekends she could sleep in with us until 9am or even 10am. With the little one in the house, 10pm is the last potty time. Most of the times they both are already passed out before 10pm. Pacsirta wakes up whenever the alarm goes off. During weekends she too sleeps until we wake up, but because she tosses and turns @ around 7am, that's when we get to wake up  Well, she is an early bird...literally


----------



## jaclyns (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow!!! KoDa is in bed by 10pm... But he'll sleep in til 1pm if I let him!!


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

7:30. He's snoozing right now, in his crate in the brightly lit kitchen, with my husband doing the dishes and the cat wandering around crying for attention.

He wakes up between 5:30 and 6.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The SUN goes down in a California town and people are in for the evening ! ( song I hope ) NEVER EVER show PUPPY PORN on your TVVV! Day is night and night is DAY ? HOW lucky R U Kat ! LOL


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Tanner falls asleep with his head in my lap on the couch, then around 10:30, I get him in his crate. He is up at 6am, ready to eat!


----------



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Guys,

My puppy Abby (9 weeks old) has been sleeping from about 9.30pm until 5.30am however the last two nights she has woken me up with wailing at 2am and then at 4am. 

I have taken her out to go to the toilet but then she won't go back to sleep and wants to play! If I put her back in her crate she starts wailing and howling and the neighbours have complained! So I have to get up and give her cuddles until she falls asleep about half an hour later. 

The tricky thing is, I have to get up to go to work and am desperately needing more sleep!

Does anyone have any ideas why she would go from sleeping through the night to waking up so early? We take her to the toilet before bed and I would be a little more understanding if after I took her out to the toilet in the middle of the night she would go back to sleep but she won't! Any tips on getting her to go back to sleep?

Thanks!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I think there is a thread somewhere about puppies going to sleep about three or four weeks ago, might be worth looking into.

Some of the things that we found helped our puppy were covering the crate with a dark sheet or blanket, a ticking clock beside the crate, but I think the best thing was the radio on a talking channel all night. Food for thought and I know this might be difficult if she is disturbing neighbours at night, but by cuddling her until she goes to sleep you are actually rewarding her for screaming. When you put her out in the middle of the night, don't talk to her or make eye contact with her just put her back to bed afterwards. Hope she settles down soon.


----------



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks hotmischief! We had a sheet over her crate but after taking your advice we have put a blanket over the top of the crate and have three full night's sleep! It's been great!


----------

